# Best TDI swap into mk2??



## jetta33 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey guys im new to this, don't know to much about vws but I have a mk2 2 door jetta that I want to swap a tdi into it is diesel but just looking for the best swap. Can anyone help??


Thanks 
Patrick


----------



## MXTHOR3 (Jan 10, 2003)

The best or easiest?

Personally, I'd run a M-TDI with an ALH...


----------



## bbob203 (Feb 23, 2011)

1z/ahu will be easier than alh but alh will be better performing. Need different mounting setup for alh because of turbo.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

VNT turbos cause headaches on mk2 cars..

you gotta have a special custom engine mount..


----------



## MKIIdave (Aug 17, 2011)

Mk3 diesel?!? Not familiar with the engine code but wouldent that be the easiest ?


----------



## jetta33 (Oct 29, 2012)

Just looking for the best overall swap don't matter to me if it's easy or not and not to familiar with all the codes but thanks for the info so far as im a newbie to VW in general.


----------



## jetta33 (Oct 29, 2012)

Just heard about this aaz swap does anyone know anything about it like is it good?


----------



## bbob203 (Feb 23, 2011)

The Tdi would be the best swap for highest potential of fuel economy and performance/power. I'm putting a tdi into a passat wagon because there are a few issues with the aaz motor that need addressed so i figured i might a well start with something less prone to problems. First one on the aaz being the crank pulley design is prone to slipping which can kill you engine.


----------



## MKIIdave (Aug 17, 2011)

I kno [email protected]# all about diesels haha just thought id throw it out....its 1.8ts for me


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

the 1.6TD is the most fun to drive... also easiest/cheapest swap.

the 1.9TD is also pretty cheap, provided you can find one..

the 1.9TDI is not super cheap, and requires lots of wiring changes..

not all VW diesels are TDIs, FWIW...


----------



## 8gti16valve6 (Sep 30, 2004)

What I did was got a full 99 mk3 Jetta AHU donor car, swap in a ALH turbo while it's out, cut thr rear motor mount to allow for thr turbo, it's not hard. 
The mk3 wiring goes right into a CE2 mk2, like an ABA swap, the only hurdle I had was the boost pipes, that will be custom.
RC tunes the ECU to run the VNT turbo, the motor bolts right in, it's thr perfect mk2 swap.


----------



## jetta33 (Oct 29, 2012)

Okay thanks I didn't know they all didn't come tdi still new but thank you.

Thanks for all the info guys.


----------



## jetta33 (Oct 29, 2012)

8gti16valve6 said:


> What I did was got a full 99 mk3 Jetta AHU donor car, swap in a ALH turbo while it's out, cut thr rear motor mount to allow for thr turbo, it's not hard.
> The mk3 wiring goes right into a CE2 mk2, like an ABA swap, the only hurdle I had was the boost pipes, that will be custom.
> RC tunes the ECU to run the VNT turbo, the motor bolts right in, it's thr perfect mk2 swap.





I think I might go this route thanks


----------



## jetta33 (Oct 29, 2012)

I should have asked which motors are better to tune?


----------



## theman53 (Nov 20, 2007)

I make a 1/4" steel plate so you can hang a low VNT 15 turbo into an MKII. It is fashioned off of the original piece. You can then just worry about controlling it whether ECU or mechanical if you go that route, instead of dealing with cutting the old mout up. The old mount is just cast Aluminum and I would worry about longevity with it cut up.


----------



## jetta33 (Oct 29, 2012)

theman53 said:


> I make a 1/4" steel plate so you can hang a low VNT 15 turbo into an MKII. It is fashioned off of the original piece. You can then just worry about controlling it whether ECU or mechanical if you go that route, instead of dealing with cutting the old mout up. The old mount is just cast Aluminum and I would worry about longevity with it cut up.



Sorry to ask all the questions, trying to learn everything, but which mount are you talking about and where do you get the VNT turbo from?


----------



## theman53 (Nov 20, 2007)

The VNT 15 is what comes on the ALH tdi. The engine mount I make is for the rear, passenger side...the only engine mount that would interfere with the turbo hanging down.


----------



## DanV990 (Sep 27, 2012)

jetta33 said:


> Okay thanks I didn't know they all didn't come tdi still new but thank you.
> 
> Thanks for all the info guys.


The 1.6 Diesels from a MK1 and MK2 are IDI (indirect injection) and are the easiest to swap into a MK2 gasser. They come as both NA (normally aspirated) and TD (turbo diesel) and use fully mechanical Bosch VE (Verteiler) injection pumps. AAZ is a 1.9 IDI TD with a fully mechanical VE IP that was sold in Canada in the 1995 Passat but not in USA. 1Z/AHU was the first TDI (turbo direct injection) and still uses a VE style injection pump but it has electronic control. ALH is pretty much the same as 1Z/AHU except it went to a VNT turbo which is mounted differently than the earlier turbos and requires a modified motor mount to fit in a MK2. Both the 1z/AHU and ALH TDI can be put into a MK2 but you either have to bring over the full electronics or convert them to mechanical injection pump operation which is known as an M-TDI or a TDIm depending on which forums you are reading.

Later TDIs went to PD (pump duse) and then to the CR (common rail) injection systems which are different from the above mentioned VE engines.


----------



## jetta33 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone now that I have found a possible doner car, what all will I need? Like Trans, drive shafts etc. 

Thanks again.


----------



## bbob203 (Feb 23, 2011)

what's donor car?


----------



## jetta33 (Oct 29, 2012)

bbob203 said:


> what's donor car?


Sorry should have specified, it's going to be a Mk3


----------



## bbob203 (Feb 23, 2011)

does it have front end damage?


----------



## jetta33 (Oct 29, 2012)

bbob203 said:


> does it have front end damage?


Nope.


----------



## bbob203 (Feb 23, 2011)

well that's good. you can dubhook all the wiring linkages and stuff from the engine drop the whole k frame and front engine/ rad support and just bult it into place on the mk2. swap over pedal cluster might have to drill a hole in the fire wall on the mk2 to accept clutch master. swap over brake booster/ clutch res to mk2. The mechanical stuff is all I can help with. I have no experiemce with tdu electeonics though. The mk3 front is a tad widercthan mk2 so in order to reuse axles you have to do that. shifter box should nolt right up. exaust might need a bit of fab.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

mk3 TDI?

its gonna be an engine swap, AND a TRANSMISSION swap if its got an 02A

thats not a very easy swap, in terms of easy...

a mk2 1.6 TD would literally BOLT RIGHT IN with ZERO mods to the car or hardware..


----------



## burn_your_money (Oct 4, 2004)

You don't need to convert to 02A for a TDI. As long as you aren't dumping the clutch on a regular basis the 020 will do just fine. Make sure you get a tranny with low gearing though...


----------



## jetta33 (Oct 29, 2012)

Question. Does it matter if it's a jetta or a golf? For the donor?


----------



## jetta33 (Oct 29, 2012)

jetta33 said:


> Question. Does it matter if it's a jetta or a golf? For the donor?


Sorry it was a stupid question lol


----------



## jetta33 (Oct 29, 2012)

If I went the 1.6l TD what mechanical/tuning could I do to get some fun out of it? Been running no luck right now trying to find a donor.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Plenty. Lots of info on the 1.6d/TD and mods at vwdiesel.net.


----------



## theman53 (Nov 20, 2007)

Giles pump, free flowing cold intake *means intercooler*, free flowing exhaust, ported head, and you could go with a custom turbo setup, compounds or vnt, etc.

It is still a 4 stroke engine, get as much oxygen into the cylinder, add fuel for power, get the exhaust out as efficiently as possible.

The question is how serious are you and what can you do mechanical ability wise?


----------



## jetta33 (Oct 29, 2012)

Rockerchick said:


> Plenty. Lots of info on the 1.6d/TD and mods at vwdiesel.net.


Okay thanks, and I can't register on the .net


----------



## jetta33 (Oct 29, 2012)

theman53 said:


> Giles pump, free flowing cold intake *means intercooler*, free flowing exhaust, ported head, and you could go with a custom turbo setup, compounds or vnt, etc.
> 
> It is still a 4 stroke engine, get as much oxygen into the cylinder, add fuel for power, get the exhaust out as efficiently as possible.
> 
> The question is how serious are you and what can you do mechanical ability wise?


Im pretty serious about it, and im mechanically able to do lots, im new to diesels and Volkswagen that's why im asking so much questions. Trying to learn as much as I can about them and different motors and that.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

jetta33 said:


> Okay thanks, and I can't register on the .net


Check in the "general" section of the forum. There is a sticky there on how to register.


----------



## DanV990 (Sep 27, 2012)

jetta33 said:


> Okay thanks, and I can't register on the .net


Read the instructions again on how to join that forum. You can not join that forum automatically, you have to send the moderators an email and they will add you manually, their automated join function produced too much spam on their forum.



http://www.vwdiesel.net/forum/index.php?topic=30622.0

[quote author=RedRotors link=topic=30622.msg275251#msg275251 date=1325620429]
Because we can't get rid of bots and as soon as we open registration we get flooded with bots, here's how to proceed :

- Send an email to







with the name you want on the forum and the password. You will
be able to change the password after if desired.

- Your email need to contain [glow=green,2,300]AT LEAST[/glow] this word :







If this word is
not in your email, application will be deleted.

- Don't forget to fill your location in your profile

Thanks for your understanding.

Marc/

** Needed in your email **

- username
- password
[/quote]


----------



## jetta33 (Oct 29, 2012)

Alrighty thanks everyone


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

jetta33 said:


> Im pretty serious about it, and im mechanically able to do lots, im new to diesels and Volkswagen that's why im asking so much questions. Trying to learn as much as I can about them and different motors and that.


you should try the 1.6TD then.. all the work is hands on, there is no computer tuning to be done, unlike just about everything you do on a TDI requires VAG-com..

the 1.6 is SOO MUCH FUN to drive..


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Glegor said:


> you should try the 1.6TD then.. all the work is hands on, there is no computer tuning to be done, unlike just about everything you do on a TDI requires VAG-com..
> 
> the 1.6 is SOO MUCH FUN to drive..


This. Definitely.


----------



## bbob203 (Feb 23, 2011)

:thumbup: To glegors post. The only thing ill add is you may consider is going Mtdi and buying a pump from libbydiesel on vwdiesel.net. You get as much and more with an mtdi than a 1.6.


----------



## jetta33 (Oct 29, 2012)

As i am still waiting for an email back from the .net i was curious as in what i need to start and complete the 1.6l td swap.


----------



## bbob203 (Feb 23, 2011)

Get an ACN trans for it for sure.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

bbob203 said:


> :thumbup: To glegors post. The only thing ill add is you may consider is going Mtdi and buying a pump from libbydiesel on vwdiesel.net. You get as much and more with an mtdi than a 1.6.


TDI of any sort will be 2-3x more than installing a 1.6TD...

ACN trans for sure tho.. they are the TITS!!

you really dont need much to retrofit a 1.6TD into a mk2.. its a VERY STRAIGHT FORWARD swap..

just remove the engine ECU harness, ECU, and some other crap. remove the high pressure fuel pump. some use the lift pump inside the tank, but i deleted it and used a diesel fuel tank pickup..

Mtdi pump is expensive.. TDI engine is expensive..

1.6TD is CHEAP.. and giles pumps are also pretty cheap, considering what they do..


----------



## jetta33 (Oct 29, 2012)

So am I looking at a donor car? Not sure what the 1.6l td came in so I don't know where to start looking. I guess google will give me good place to start my info search lol


----------



## jetta33 (Oct 29, 2012)

Oh and I don't know of this helps but my 90 2 door jetta is standard and is a wolfsburg.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

jetta33 said:


> Oh and I don't know of this helps but my 90 2 door jetta is standard and is a wolfsburg.


I WANT YOUR CAR!!!!!

trade ya.. mines already got the diesel installed..

lol, kidding..


----------



## jetta33 (Oct 29, 2012)

Glegor said:


> I WANT YOUR CAR!!!!!
> 
> trade ya.. mines already got the diesel installed..
> 
> lol, kidding..


Like I said lol I didn't know if that helped any..


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

A hybrid of B4 wiring and ALH harware is the ideal setup (In my mind) but some custom work will be required:

a/c lines as the a/c compressor sits lower
Custom rear motor mount bracket
Custom IC pipes
Re-bend PS line
Custom waterlines
Trim and stitch weld the front cross-member
VNT tune for the ECU
mk4 n75
probably a dozen other smallish items

Here is mine with an AHU running a VNT turbo from a B5.5 Passat (no motormount mods) and lots of oddball TDI parts:


----------



## turbocharged798 (Apr 13, 2010)

If cost/ease of install is a non issue, I would go with a PD150 of Europe, 02M 6 speed, VNT17/22 or better(2260VK?), and a real hot tune to top it off. Hello 250+HP in a super light car...

IDI is so old school at this point. I respect its simplicity and all but if you are going through all that work why not take it a step further and go TDI?


----------



## jetta33 (Oct 29, 2012)

I've been thinking about going the b4 1z swap but haven't really been able to find a donor.


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

jetta33 said:


> I've been thinking about going the b4 1z swap but haven't really been able to find a donor.


When you do you will be happy! http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=304978


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

G60ING said:


> A hybrid of B4 wiring and ALH harware is the ideal setup (In my mind) but some custom work will be required:
> 
> a/c lines as the a/c compressor sits lower
> Custom rear motor mount bracket
> ...




where can i get more pics of this thing?!

its BEAUTIFUL!!

whats different about the b5.5 turbo making you not need a special rear mount like im running? turbo mounts higher up apparently?

my VNT20 just BARELY clears my pass side rear mount.. had to shorten the manifold, angle the cold side of it higher than the hot side..

the only GOOD think about my turbo being soo low, is that my downpipe is a 90* bend off the turbo, and a cut 45* bend that connects it to the rest of the exhaust..


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

The B5.5 BWH, the mk3/B4 AFN and all of the european VNT B5/B5.5 TDI turbos use a divorced exhaust manifold and turbo. This fits snugly above the Mk3/B4/Mk2 motor mount bracket.

I used a bunch of european AFN parts on my setup to make it much more OEM like. I even did the unthinkable an used an EGR valve :facepalm: 

more can be seen here: http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=293320


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

G60ING said:


> The B5.5 BWH, the mk3/B4 AFN and all of the european VNT B5/B5.5 TDI turbos use a divorced exhaust manifold and turbo. This fits snugly above the Mk3/B4/Mk2 motor mount bracket.
> 
> I used a bunch of european AFN parts on my setup to make it much more OEM like. I even did the unthinkable an used an EGR valve :facepalm:
> 
> more can be seen here: http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=293320


EGR valve just means you gotta clean the intake periodically...

unless you did something to remove the oil from the blow by gasses..


----------

